# Nitrous Oxide



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

So I have an 05 GTO 6.0. I Have added a CAI, a hand held tuner chip, turned my exhaust into complete straight pipes with no mufflers and have a TBS. I don't want to spend too much money making it fast because I am trying to get a house in Michigan and I want to buy nitrous. A 100-175 wet shot kit is 600 bux. I found a 50-100 dry shot for 300( more my price range). I'm wondering if I am making a big mistake by using dry shots or if it is ok. Can anyone tell me if it is safe to use a dry shot or should I spend everything I have to get the wet kit?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Buy your house first.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Buy your house first.


+1 but who actually does that lol. Hency why the economy is the way it is.

But with NO2 kits, they are as safe as you make them. The $600 kits don't have all the safety stuff you need. It will run you about double that to do it properly or you run high risks of damage.

Plus a handheld I don't think can do enough to handle that kinda mod. They are great for some simple stuff, but when you get intot something like that I would think HP Tuners is the way to go.

Oh, and your stock clutch will fail almost instantly if you spray. They dont' seem to hold up very well to that kinda power.


I plan on doing a slightly bigger cam, 100 dry, and a clutch in the hear future. There is alot of reserach to be done before doing this though. Plus isn't isn't street legal.


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

My car is automatic, it has no clutch.


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

So can my stock automatic 05 gto handle a 100 shot?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Stang Eater said:


> So can my stock automatic 05 gto handle a 100 shot?


From what little research i have done you cant shoot more than a 100 hp shot with a dry kit without upgrading your fuel injectors and possibly a higher volume fuel pump. But yes i would say a 100 hp shot is relatively small for the engine and it would handle it fine.
And wet kits like to backfire with the way the ls intakes are designed. I would stay away from the wet kit myself. With the dry kit the worst you can do is run the engine lean. Either way wet or dry you could cause damage to your engine if it is not set up right but at least if something does go wrong with the dry kit you wont be up in flames. I was was interested in nitrous at one point and read everything i could about it but decided it was too risky and i did not want to put all of that crap on my car anyway. But I was looking at the Harris Speed Works Dry nitrous kit with the Interface. You might be interested. Dont skimp on the safetys. For a good complete nitrous set up you are probably looking at about $1000 give or take. The $300 kits dont come with everything you need.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

Stang Eater said:


> So can my stock automatic 05 gto handle a 100 shot?



Guy I got my kit from had it for 8 months using a 150 before any problems. Turn up the line pressure is supposed to help I hear. *shrug*


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your A4 can handle a 100 shot. You will want a tune regarless as they can greatly improved shift pressures and points with it.


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you guys alot. At this point all I can afford is the whole dry kit or wet kit, but with the information I have heard, I guess I'll go with the dry kit. I can also afford the purge kit, but will have to wait till later to get the bottle warmer and others.


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

And P.S. The actual kit is 600 from summit. I just have a connection to get it at a lower retailers price.


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

One more question guys. For my 05 automatic gto, with a Volant CAI, Complete straight pipes, a predator handheld tuner, a TBS, ac delco iridium plugs, and longer plug wires, what is the recomended limit of how much I should use the nitrous? It is a ten pound bottle, 100 dry shot, micro throttle switch activation. And since it is a dry kit that connects to the MAF, do you think a purge kit is necesary since all it does is release the air in the bottle and the intake is made to draw in air?


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

You are also going to need new plugs for the nitrous, Get a real tune for it, And you are looking at more money than what is mentioned here, If you try and do it cheap you will be replacing more than just the motor, Better buy the house first and play later.


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

The Detailer said:


> You are also going to need new plugs for the nitrous, Get a real tune for it, And you are looking at more money than what is mentioned here, If you try and do it cheap you will be replacing more than just the motor, Better buy the house first and play later.


I have seen a Bone Stock LS1 run a 150 shot of nitrous.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The $600 NO2 kits suck. They don't have all the safety stuff needed. Til you get everything, they are usually between 1000-1500 bucks. Plus guages cost a fortune and I wouldn't want all that going on without knowing where I stand. I would also keep it arround 100 shot to be safe, but I have heard many people doing 150 with success. You will def want to step down your plugs to be safe also.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

thomas.cena09 said:


> Nitrous oxide can provide your car a very high speed and acceleration, which can take you to optimum speed in a few seconds only and your car will be the fastest one.


So does a cam, turbo, supercharger....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> So does a cam, turbo, supercharger....


.....except their bottle doesn't run out in the middle of a race. :seeya


----------

